
Chinese hack web site of Australian film festival - ExJournalist
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8169123.stm
======
mahmud
They're also holding an Aussie mining company executive on charges of
espionage. Kevin Rudd was there recently and did nothing but kiss ass.

------
domodomo
Ah and yet, this still does not qualify as something that "hurts the feelings
of the Chinese people." If you don't hear that magical phrase, they don't
really mean it.

Reference:
[http://www.danwei.org/foreign_affairs/a_map_of_hurt_feelings...](http://www.danwei.org/foreign_affairs/a_map_of_hurt_feelings.php)

